# SouthEastern NC



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

Just went to a new park that opened up about a month ago in Bolivia, NC, mid way between SC line and Wilmington, NC. It's called Midway ATV and Hunting Club, it's on Midway road between Hwy 211 amd Bus. 17. The guy that owns the land decided to turn a hunting club into an ATV park and so far has done a good job. He is still in the process of putting in trails but there is already a full days worth. There isn't a whole lot of mud on the trails yet, there hasn't been alot of rain or abuse on the trails. The park has alot of potential, it just needs more traffic to get the trails rutted up and muddy. It's about 2200 acres and only costs $10 to ride. If nothing else I figure $10 is worth it for a place locally to ride and not worry about getting run off or ticketed. If you're in the area or just looking for a new place to ride check it out.


----------

